# Brown Pimps On The Side Of My Caribe



## caribeforever (May 18, 2011)

i just saw this it looks like someone had a brake out like people have on ther face it look like a brown rash with pimps i could send pics if it helops


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Pics would help.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Pics always help


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Everyone hates when the "brown pimps" show up because you know he has a mean backhand...In all seriousness please get some pic's of the pimples.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

As been said PICS !


----------

